# LCP for $499!!!!!



## mongooztt (Mar 15, 2008)

I went to a gun show in Lakeland, FL yesterday and a local dealer had about twenty 371 LCP's selling them for $499!!! The sad thing is people were actually buying them for that! After handling one in person I really want one now but no way in hell am I going to pay $500 for one. I also noticed that some had the pinky extension loose in the box. Do all the 371's ship with the pinky extension now?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

One of my local shops had 2 of them in the case for $299 +tax.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> One of my local shops had 2 of them in the case for $299 +tax.


Do you think they would ship? Unless it was 2 minutes ago that you saw them, they probably don't have them anymore...can't find anything locally.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

And once again, my decision not to go to gun shows because dealers prey on the fact that people assume they are getting a good deal because they are at a show and thus price gouge, is solidified.


----------



## mongooztt (Mar 15, 2008)

The only deal I saw while I was there was a new Kel-Tec PF-9, but it did not have the box or any other accessories. I also saw a couple P-3AT's for decent prices, but after handling a LCP the Kel-Tec looks and feels like a toy. 

I'm pretty sure I can hold out for a while until production catches up with demand.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> And once again, my decision not to go to gun shows because dealers prey on the fact that people assume they are getting a good deal because they are at a show and thus price gouge, is solidified.


Yup- won't see me at 'em anymore.

Time's be changed.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do you think they would ship? Unless it was 2 minutes ago that you saw them, they probably don't have them anymore...can't find anything locally.


I saw them there last Friday. I don't know if they're still there or not, but I like that I've got a couple of honest shops nearby.

Gun shows are fun to look, but the good buys are likely to be found at the local shops.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

had 2 at a local shop for 289+ tax


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

$499.00, run Forrest, run..........


----------



## Vet (Oct 11, 2009)

Was at a recent gunshow and saw one(1) the guy was trying to sell for $529.00. I bought mine for $299.00.
Vet


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

The last gun show I went to in Tampa Shoot Straight had the LCP for $499. When I questioned the price was rudely told that someone would buy it. Don't know what bothered me more, the attitude when I asked or the price itself. I've seen the gun locally in several shops for MSRP. Because of attitude I won't buy any more guns from Shoot Straight in Tampa. Other shops treat people with more courtsey and respect.


----------

